# bait suppliers for west michigan



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

are there any business/people who sell bear bait in the west michigan area?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

pikenetter said:


> are there any business/people who sell bear bait in the west michigan area?


When you say west side....do you mean the Yoop west side?


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

No west michigan, grand rapids, muskegon, holland


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cooke and sons farms in Dorr. The mix that he had last year was junk though. I think it was cherry taffy, ground up corn cobs and something else. 

He used to get sticky granola contracts but lost them. Would be worth a phone call to see if he has them back.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> Cooke and sons farms in Dorr. The mix that he had last year was junk though. I think it was cherry taffy, ground up corn cobs and something else.
> 
> He used to get sticky granola contracts but lost them. Would be worth a phone call to see if he has them back.


Wirra Enterprises,L.L.C.
8557 Piedmont Industrial Park
byron center

found this in old post, going to call them tomorrow


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Cooke and sons farms in Dorr. The mix that he had last year was junk though. I think it was cherry taffy, ground up corn cobs and something else.
> 
> He used to get sticky granola contracts but lost them. Would be worth a phone call to see if he has them back.


Ya...good point....there were alot of complaints about the cherry mix that was being sold somewhere last year. There were a few threads talking about it.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Isnt there cookie companies down there? The guys I went with before always bought cookie crumbs by the truckloads.I thought he s as id he'd get them in grand rapids. Wish I could remember the name.it was a big factory.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

canyard said:


> Isnt there cookie companies down there? The guys I went with before always bought cookie crumbs by the truckloads.I thought he s as id he'd get them in grand rapids. Wish I could remember the name.it was a big factory.


Maybe the Kellogs factory. That is where alot of the granola bait comes from.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

pikenetter said:


> Wirra Enterprises,L.L.C.
> 8557 Piedmont Industrial Park
> byron center
> 
> found this in old post, going to call them tomorrow


That's where our group's bait comes from. Never been there, a downstate friend picks it up. We haven't done it in a couple years though.

Be sure you check the box's, before you buy them. Some of that granola has wrappers mixed in, and they are a pain..... If they end up at your bait site, you can get a dirty bait ticket.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

pikenetter said:


> Wirra Enterprises,L.L.C.
> 8557 Piedmont Industrial Park
> byron center
> 
> found this in old post, going to call them tomorrow


This is where I bought my bait a couple of years ago. They sell by the pound, but you have to purchase a full bin (4' x 4' x 4' pallet). They get various types of product from the local food plants, Kelloggs and Hearthside, I believe. Check back often for the different kinds or bait that you prefer.


----------



## ngurb (Feb 7, 2009)

im doing real well with local butchers and bakery's. got real lucky. sorry waited 13 years for the tag and dont want to give up my spots. 
my fall back plan was a local farm
616-292-8486
475 hayes st nw
gr 49544
$100 per crate of donuts, carmel corn, chips,


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

ngurb said:


> im doing real well with local butchers and bakery's. got real lucky. sorry waited 13 years for the tag and dont want to give up my spots.
> my fall back plan was a local farm
> 616-292-8486
> 475 hayes st nw
> ...


thanks for the tips, i know what you mean by the wait, in the past i got bait form the same sources you are getting it. but chasing 5 kids around for sports i'd rather just get it one stop. plus going to save the miles for running baits, figuring i gonna blow 100 on fuel every week baiting unitl i nail good down with the camera.


----------



## ngurb (Feb 7, 2009)

pikenetter said:


> thanks for the tips, i know what you mean by the wait, in the past i got bait form the same sources you are getting it. but chasing 5 kids around for sports i'd rather just get it one stop. plus going to save the miles for running baits, figuring i gonna blow 100 on fuel every week baiting unitl i nail good down with the camera.


yeah, i have no kids, and my wife and dad are helping collect. Every night after work i hit a couple places. picked up a 3rd chest freezer...once baiting season starts it will get hectic. not looking for any bear, looking for my last bear. 
you planning a north zone bait and south zone bait?


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

ngurb said:


> yeah, i have no kids, and my wife and dad are helping collect. Every night after work i hit a couple places. picked up a 3rd chest freezer...once baiting season starts it will get hectic. not looking for any bear, looking for my last bear.
> you planning a north zone bait and south zone bait?


 i live in muskegon and plan on running test baits north of here and far as luddington. i have known bear hangouts that bowhunters have seen them on a regular basis last year. hoping to find something close to home so i can bait it every day if its abig one. they are all over now but father north you go the larger th population. but you never know might stumble onto one that no one knew was around.


----------

